# Ross barracuda on Craigslist



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2020)

Ross The Beast 3Speed Stick Shift 20" Musclebike - bicycles - by...
					

Very rare 1969 Ross The BEAST Musclebike.In descent shape.Not mint but also not a rusted basket...



					chico.craigslist.org


----------

